
A Traveler’s Guide to Taking a Smartphone Abroad - gohwell
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/26/technology/personaltech/a-travelers-guide-to-taking-a-smartphone-abroad.html
======
gohwell
No one should pay $120 for 800MB of international roaming. It's absurd! AT&T
should look up once in while they're too busy tabulating their profits to pay
attention to their customers flocking to tmobile.

